# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Improvement - Preview Posts without Going Advanced

## Mordred

I think it would be nice if we could preview a post without having to go advanced to do it.

----------


## arlu1201

Mordred, as per the default functionality of Vbulletin, this improvement is not possible. 

Please mark this thread solved.

----------

